# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/3/17



## jd56 (Sep 3, 2017)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2017)

Garage sales are ending up for the season and pickins are slim.Cant find a bike anywhere.Found one sale loaded with bike parts but were all 10 speed and cheap bike stuff............Did find two boxes of old custom car magazines,about 150 from the 50' and 60's and did find some really cool ones in the boxes...all for $20......


 .


----------



## stoney (Sep 3, 2017)

Not much over the past couple of weeks--2 more cast iron motorcycles for the collection and new wheels and front and rear drop on my truck


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 3, 2017)

Got a bunch of good parts and a couple bikes- ND DD 2 speed hub and shifter set up, Schwinn prewar  grips, sliding rail and Phantom seat, alum double adjustable AC stem, SK rear reflector housing, Silver Ray with glass lens, 2 sets of T10s and a set of T8s, Panther pedals, boy's alum SK bars, Phantom/Jag tank, and Nick found the elusive teacup light for his Black Beauty. 

Will post pics of parts once unloaded- but here is the sweet double diamond Ranger, check the thread for more pics on that https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/beautiful-double-diamond-mead-ranger.116973/

Darcie


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 3, 2017)

Hose nozzle...yah a hose nozzle, keep finding different ones. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Sep 3, 2017)

I helped friend get an old girls bike down from his shed attic. His wife wants to hang on the wall of their great room, I removed the dirty but lightly worn BMX grips the only markings is "Made in the USA" . Any idea what the are or what they came on?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 3, 2017)

Had a great weekend so far, I picked from a barn 2 bicycles one is an old Western flyer bicycle and a Schwinn phantom Christmas edition bicycle which needs a lot of cleaning, plus a vintage  Swiss atom jaguar clock which works!













View attachment 670101


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't get to much but at least I didn't get shut out , re-painted green front loader that looks to be pretty clean inside for a front loader, and a set of NOS reproduction. WESTWINDS


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2017)

New laced blunts, OG wheelset with a Musselman armless hub, Working 1910-20 mixer and an old test gauge which I know nothing about.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> Garage sales are ending up for the season and pickins are slim.Cant find a bike anywhere.Found one sale loaded with bike parts but were all 10 speed and cheap bike stuff............Did find two boxes of old custom car magazines,about 150 from the 50' and 60's and did find some really cool ones in the boxes...all for $20......View attachment 670058 .



Great  finds. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> Hose nozzle...yah a hose nozzle, keep finding different ones. View attachment 670088
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love collecting hose nozzles. .


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 3, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Love collecting hose nozzles. .



Glad to know I'm not the only one. Older ones are getting hard to find, prices vary widely. Some are giveaways, some are like brass gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

A few pictures of some of the treasures from the last 2 days,  A very neglected Hornet which the wife wanted to save and make rideable,  last picture is after servicing and replacing a few things so she could ride it. A couple of neat sprinklers.A nice assortment of little magazines. We found a mystery boys prewar bike at a garage sale and on our way back from the garage sale with the blue bike in tow came across a house allowing all the free apples you can carry.Weekends not over yet. ......


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one. Older ones are getting hard to find, prices vary widely. Some are giveaways, some are like brass gold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sprinklers and nozzles are another collection all their own. Love using the old sprinklers but I won't use the nozzles to preserve their beautiful color. ..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2017)

Well It's been awhile since I have posted. Life isn't always fun and bicycles. Me and Daisy finally went on a well deserved estate sale adventure! We found some amazing stuff! And it looks like I may be designing my own Shur-Spin hand crank bicycle sirens! Still need to unload the car more pics coming! And what are the odds of finding 3 hot pink custom vw redlines?


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

Picked up a few things,most are for sale 1979 Schwinn Spitfire,350& shipping











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

September 1963 Sting Ray frame 400 shipped











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

Mint 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 800 & shipping 

































Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

1950 Schwinn Lincoln Deluxe Hollywood 





























Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> 1950 Schwinn Lincoln Deluxe Hollywood View attachment 670286View attachment 670287View attachment 670288View attachment 670289View attachment 670290View attachment 670291View attachment 670292View attachment 670293View attachment 670294View attachment 670295View attachment 670296View attachment 670297View attachment 670298View attachment 670299
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



This one's gonna stick around.



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Sep 3, 2017)

I got two badges from some cabe members. A 55 schwinn hornet of off craigslist. A schwinn phantom sign and a training grenade


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 3, 2017)

tire gauge


----------



## Blackout (Sep 3, 2017)

no bike stuff, but other things keep following me home...


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 3, 2017)

picked up this girls cruiser from the 80s. i saw the front wheel sticking out from under a tarp at a garage sale. using the straight fork on a klunker build. the front steer head basket on a yard art tricycle, and the rear paperboy basket on a grocery getter. not bad for 10 bucks.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 3, 2017)

1937 Westfield built,  Indian badged ladies bike.  I don't normally buy ladies bikes,  but there's something about this one I like.  Purchased from the estate of the original owner!  I'm going to go through it and give it a full cleaning and servicing. 
Also bought a pick up truck full of misc parts.  Most of it is nothing special,  but there's some nice TOC through 30's stuff that I've been posting for sale here on CABE.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a few NOS Bendix rear sprockets. 2-20t and 2-22t.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, it's been too hot to do much here, so buying has been slow. Over 65 days in the tripple digits. At this moment it's 103 and pouring rain. So here is what I got.....
Got these so that I now have 4...sorry @Barto 


 

Then these for my 41 Shelby.....



 
And these for my 39 Hawthorne Twin Bar.....(soon to be shown)....


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well It's been awhile since I have posted. Life isn't always fun and bicycles. Me and Daisy finally went on a well deserved estate sale adventure! We found some amazing stuff! And it looks like I may be designing my own Shur-Spin hand crank bicycle sirens! Still need to unload the car more pics coming! And what are the odds of finding 3 hot pink custom vw redlines?
> 
> View attachment 670214
> 
> ...



Wow! 3 rose pink bugs! Picked up more than a few killer redlines recently.  

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 3, 2017)

Added a pic of the parts we picked up, let me know if you have interest in anything- the 2 speed set up is sold, and bars are pending. 
Darcie


----------



## Barto (Sep 3, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, it's been too hot to do much here, so buying has been slow. Over 65 days in the tripple digits. At this moment it's 103 and pouring rain. So here is what I got.....
> Got these so that I now have 4...sorry @Barto
> View attachment 670619
> 
> ...



If you have 4 of these, you a lucky man!!!   I've always thought these were the coolest  accessories ever.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 3, 2017)

Barto said:


> If you have 4 of these, you a lucky man!!!   I've always thought these were the coolest  accessories ever.....



I wanted you to know I have had the same feeling. When you leave for a few and something pops up while away and you miss it. Many, many times.....if I find anymore, I will notify you.....................


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 3, 2017)

Old katana sword


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 3, 2017)

No bike stuff, but did get 2 more instant ancestors and a small brass spittoon.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Had a great weekend so far, I picked from a barn 2 bicycles one is an old Western flyer bicycle and a Schwinn phantom Christmas edition bicycle which needs a lot of cleaning, plus a vintage * Swiss atom jaguar clock which works!*




we had one of those clocks in the house i grew up in. I found one once or 25 bucks at a yard sale.they are worth a bunch more


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well It's been awhile since I have posted. Life isn't always fun and bicycles. Me and Daisy finally went on a well deserved estate sale adventure! We found some amazing stuff! And it looks like I may be designing my own Shur-Spin hand crank bicycle sirens! Still need to unload the car more pics coming! And what are the odds of finding 3 hot pink custom vw redlines?
> 
> View attachment 670214
> 
> ...



I'm liking the sound of those sirens! (no pun intended lol)


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

I got this......

 
But somehow ended up with just this!



The beer was a cloudy, wheat beer from the Loose Cannon brewery, delicious!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 4, 2017)

Been hunting this tank for a while! Got it from a fellow Caber yesterday! Thanks Frank. 

Frank




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

Got this old sidewalk bike as a gift, looks like it's from the teens, no badge or any other markings.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 4, 2017)

Dug some history this week! WW1 cavalry bridle rosette with the eagle on it. Pretty cool.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2017)

I traded earlier this year for a good metal detector but havent had time to really use it yet...

GREAT stuff !!!!! THATS the type of stuff I hope to find! 


well THAT and gold coins so I can buy more BIKES!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 4, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> I traded earlier this year for a good metal detector but havent had time to really use it yet...
> 
> GREAT stuff !!!!! THATS the type of stuff I hope to find!
> 
> ...



Good luck with the gold coins! Luckily my brother in laws house was built in 1820 and thats where this haul came from. I use a fisher F75 what do you have?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 4, 2017)

I added a pop/cork pistol to my Wyandotte collection.  I have a similar looking one that is a squirt gun.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)

Picked up a 49 excelsior badged b6 and 52 dx.


----------

